# Crocodile Tegu



## kaa (Jun 5, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://greentracks-news.blogspot.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://greentracks-news.blogspot.com/</a><!-- m -->

Anyone heared of these? They look really cool. You have to scroll down to the bottom almost.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 6, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2298/2333202787_1e99104373.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2298/233 ... 104373.jpg</a><!-- m -->

Above is the ONLY photo I could even find on google images. They look awesome. I wonder why there isn't more information out there on them. I'd love to know more, for example, how large they get, what they eat, etc. Definitely an interesting looking lizard.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is another picture, interesting looking lizard.. look at that tail!
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2969214834_5f099b9623.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/296 ... 9b9623.jpg</a><!-- m -->

You might have better luck finding out more searching the scientific name.

Crocodilurus amazonicus:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=18322085" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=18322085</a><!-- m -->

Kinda looks like what I'd expect a monitor x caiman lizard hybrid to look like, were that even possible .. :-D


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 6, 2010)

very cool and i love the colors they have.


----------



## tupinambisfamiliaris (Jun 6, 2010)

There was a guy on the Kingsnake tegu forums a couple of years back that posted a photo of one in an aquarium claiming to own one. Wouldn't say where he got it.


----------



## skylarlaham (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome animal! I hope they go on the market soon


----------



## Utahraptor (Jun 6, 2010)

yeesh that is an incredible tail. I wonder if it hurts to get whipped by it...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think that lizard is a true tegu... as far as I know only lizards in the genus Tupinambis are really tegus (correct me if I'm wrong). Either way it looks interesting.


"Crocidile tegu"
Family:Teiidae
Genus:Crocodilurus
Species:Amazonicus


b&w tegu
Family:	Teiidae
Genus:	Tupinambis
Species:T. merianae


columbian tegu
Family:	Teiidae
Genus:	Tupinambis
Species:Tupinambis teguixin


red tegu
Family:	Teiidae
Genus:	Tupinambis
Species:Tupinambis rufescens


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2010)

That is true, they are not a true tegu or Tupinambis.




> WILLIAM W. LAMAR (1), MARCIO MARTINS (2), and DAVID SCHLESER (3)
> (1) School of Sciences & Mathematics The University of Texas at Tyler Tyler, Texas USA 75799 email: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->
> 
> (2) Departamento de Ecologia General Instituto de Biociencias Universidade de Sao Paulo 05422-970 Sao Paulo, Brazil email: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->
> ...



Wow, talking tegu, lol.


----------

